# Travel Photography-Death Valley National Park



## scottkinfw (Dec 15, 2014)

Any suggestions for great shooting- where are some great spots, tips, etc. Thanks.

I'm going in January, 2015.

Thanks for all advice

sek


----------



## monkey44 (Dec 19, 2014)

You'll LOVE it -- one of my favorite places in the country ...

Don't miss Titus Canyon ... you need to exit the park, heading west on Hwy 374, then turn into Titus Canyon outside the park and cross back into the park thru the canyons. It's well marked. You might as well trip up a few more miles and see the Ryolite mining ghost town before you head into Titus -- it's only a few miles west of the Titus cut-back. Fantastic - you do NOT need 4x4 on Titus, but a high clearance SUV is a good idea. It's worth an entire day in Titus, although I think it's only about twenty-five miles -- it's all dirt and gravel, but very well maintained. 

Artist Palette as well. There are some well marked and maintained roads which will give your camera the sweetest treat a lens has ever seen !! Dante's peak over looks the entire valley ... don't miss that one. Very steep road, but paved and worth it. Mosaic Canyon is a great hiking trail -- no vehicles

Lots of 4x4 trails in the Canyons, and if you're not driving 4x4, definitely stay off those roads ... you *will* get stuck, or cut a tire.

Cottonwood Canyon is a beauty, but 4x4 only ... 

How long will you be there? You can spend weeks and weeks and not see it all. It's 4x4 and hiker heaven, but plenty too see and photograph even if you drive a car. Send me a PM if you want real detailed info -- I've been there many, many times and lived not far distant from DV for over thirty years.


----------



## mr_hyde (Jan 3, 2015)

I was there 2012 in November and temperatures were nice. We've had only one day on the way from Las Vegas to the Sierra Nevada.

I definitely do recommend Dante's View, Zabriskie Point and the Badwater Basin. There are also the Mesquite flat sand dunes. As mentnioed earlier there are also other non paved roads where you definitely need a high clearance vehicle. However, our @WD Rav 4 made it through some of the roads.

Here you can also find some images. Most of them are geo-tagged. If you use the small "world" on the upper right it will show you the corresponding map.


----------

